# Durness



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Durness

Repercussions after Andy Strangeway's (islandman) campaign to remove illegal "No Overnight Parking Signs" from Highland Region on Scotland.

Wild camping' sparks litter row

http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/motorhome-news/item/22-wild-camping-sparks-litter-row

Removal of another No Overnight Parking sign

http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/motorhome-news/item/35-no-overnight-parking-sign

Move to ban overnight campervans from Scottish beach car park

http://www.tmcto.org/index.php/moto...night-campervans-from-scottish-beach-car-park


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

404 errors on all the links.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 404 errors on all the links.


Thanks for that. Is seemed to work from my end before I posted.

The articles are in the News page on the Motorhome Tourism Organisation Website. The Stories were published in the local paper "The Highland Times"

http://www.tmcto.org

I have fixed the links now.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Johnthompson

Thank you for the link. Very interesting. Am now a member.

Regards


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In the second link, the one that shows a lot of motorhomes in a car park is a Red Herring. Someone from that area (who owns a van) has said the photo was taken the day that there was a large local event taking place and it gives a totally false impression.

As the links contain information that 2 local site owners are making complaints, I think we can dismiss any credibility to these articles. In fact Mr Keith (with the Sango Sands site) is renowned for being an oddbod and has upset some of his customers on site.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

747 said:


> In the second link, the one that shows a lot of motorhomes in a car park is a Red Herring. Someone from that area (who owns a van) has said the photo was taken the day that there was a large local event taking place and it gives a totally false impression.
> 
> As the links contain information that 2 local site owners are making complaints, I think we can dismiss any credibility to these articles. In fact Mr Keith (with the Sango Sands site) is renowned for being an oddbod and has upset some of his customers on site.


Thanks for the input Jim.

Does your friend have any photos of the actual situation on a normal summer day.

Keith can only use photos that are available for these stories. It would be nice to have comparison ones to show as well.

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is the link to the original post on WC4MH John.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...hat/31103-order-stop-overnight-parking-2.html


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Leave a comment, I have.


Now whats good for the Goose is good for the Gander, are any "No overnight parking signs" illegal in England and Wales?.


ray


----------

